

New startup-friendly space "SOMAcentral" in SoMa $1000/mo for office - danielodio
http://go.DanielOdio.com/SOMAcentral
Blog post includes 7 minute video showing neighborhood &#38; space.
======
danielodio
Pricing details also on blog; $1k/mo for windowless office or bullpen;
$1.5k/mo for window office.

------
danielodio
The blog has a 7 minute video showing the neighborhood & office.

